# 1959 Jaguar Mark IV 3 Speed - Just arrived



## bikemonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

This baby just rolled in the shop on Friday. He is in for full restoration (but not painting). Have (newer) NOS tires, correct pedals, new horn, correct front rack, correct head light lens and water slide decal set ordered.

Big issue is jacking out front fork from when the original owner wrecked it as a teenager. Also has a nice sized dent in right side of tank.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks nice as it is.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes...I am sick of rust buckets!  lol


----------



## OptimusJay (Mar 26, 2017)

That will look great once you go over it and address the things you mentioned. Very nice!
Jay


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

OptimusJay said:


> That will look great once you go over it and address the things you mentioned. Very nice!
> Jay



Thanks!
Any suggestions on the tank dent removal? I am thinking a soft hammer over a Styrofoam block...


----------



## Oilit (Mar 27, 2017)

bikeymonkey said:


> This baby just rolled in the shop on Friday. He is in for full restoration (but not painting). Have (newer) NOS tires, correct pedals, new horn, correct front rack, correct head light lens and water slide decal set ordered.
> 
> Big issue is jacking out front fork from when the original owner wrecked it as a teenager. Also has a nice sized dent in right side of tank.View attachment 441543



Don't feel bad, I've got a couple of bikes with forks waiting for the same fix. They're not bad, just tweaked enough to bother me to no end once I noticed it. I guess I'll have to rig up something.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah..cylinder bottle jack, pipe over axle,  with custom cut 2x4 extensions to wrap bb = new age fork jack


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice Bike, good luck with your restoration. Here are some pictures of my unrestored original 1957 Jag Mark II 3 speed.
These are great looking bikes, and ride very well...............Wayne


----------



## Cadorino (Mar 30, 2017)

Wayne...that is a sweet bike!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 30, 2017)

yep,real nice


----------



## phantom (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nice.....I have a Red 61 Corvette 3 speed coming from a forum member in May


----------



## Ridge Rider (Mar 30, 2017)

The quick and easy way to straighten Schwinn blade forks is to use a Park Tool FT4 fork clamp and gauge, along with a FFS-2 fork and frame straightener. The ffs2 is available easily while the FT4 is no longer made but can be found from time to time online.


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 23, 2017)

Wayne Adam said:


> Nice Bike, good luck with your restoration. Here are some pictures of my unrestored original 1957 Jag Mark II 3 speed.
> These are great looking bikes, and ride very well...............Wayne
> 
> View attachment 442487
> ...



That' s a real beauty! Thanks for sharing!


----------

